# Commercial livefood breeders



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We are going to be moving to a larger bug hut in a few weeks and will be producing more livefoods which will still be on offer to the local area but also online.
What i wanted to know is does anyone work or has worked for a livefood breeder who can give any tips on setups?
As i can build all new larger setups i want to get it right , i have seen some on youtube and have a few ideas but it would be good to see if theres something i have missed.
Right now i use exo's and large plastic tubs which are ok but not big enough so im going to build units.

Im not looking to produce 30 millions insects a week like the other companys only about 1000 boxes more then i do now and about 20 different types of livefood. (slower breeding livefoods)
I still want to keep it on the small scale so i can still breed beetles mantids and other insects.
Any help would be much appreciated
You can also email me here [email protected]
Kind Regards
Mark


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I did want to know if anyone works or has worked for a livefood breeder who can give any tips on setups & .............. No! there is not:lol2: 
I am now sorting the installation and heat so i should start moving in 3-4 weeks once i build the setups and then start breeding more livefoods.
Im looking for a good customer base and could breed to order in some cases if you have a fussy eater.

Im planning to sell these online:

Locusts
Locusta migratoria
Crickets
Black crickets (I think these are being axed for more roaches as no one seems to use them)
Teleogryllus siamensis 
Homoeogryllus indicus

silkworms
waxworms
mealworms Reg, Mini, Mario
land snails
Tropical Springtails
Tropical Woodlice white
fruit flys
Beetle larvae

Roach species:
Blaberus disciodalis/blaberus atropos
Shelfordella lateralis
Blaptica dubia/blaberus craniifer
eublaberus distanti/eublaberus sp. pantanal
Panchlora spec Giant green,/gyna lurida
Elliptorhina Chopardi
Princisia vanwerebeki/ Gromphadorhina oblongonata/gromphadorhina portentosa

As well as others if they do well breeding.
Im also up for any suggestions on what to sell thats not listed here.
We will sell roaches for £2 a box:2thumb:
Anyone selling a colony of roaches please let me know.
Anyone works or has worked for a livefood breeder who can give any tips on setups and sorting Please let me know:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

We should be ready to sell in 4-6 weeks
Im doing free local delivery along the a13 basildon to southend i may expand if theres enough people outside of this area:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i found a few videos on youtube from breeders on feeder insects altho most seem to be american
type in "commercial feeder insect breeders" and theres a couple of short videos maybe on a bigger scale than you want but could be of some help
if you click ok the one called "Tour of Timberline Live Pet Food Factory for ReptilesTV" that takes you to a few more that could vbe good to watch
i only seached as was interested in how these kinds of places managed and worked


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello, i have seen a few on there but there more about packing and posting not about the setups from what i have seen but i will have another look thanks


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i've visited a few of the major wholesalers. definetly interesting going through all their insect breeding rooms, bagging rooms, rearing rooms etc etc. couldn't believe how big peregrines was and how many people it takes to breed that many insects!


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes these large insect breeders produce millions of insects every week but as a result make millions of pounds a year so have the money to do it on a larger scale.
Im looking to do more types of feeder like roaches and silkworms which large companys dont breed due to slow breeding= low profits.
Im only going to sell a small amount online so i will keep breeding other insects like praying mantis and rhino beetles:2thumb:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> I did want to know if anyone works or has worked for a livefood breeder who can give any tips on setups & .............. No! there is not:lol2:
> I am now sorting the installation and heat so i should start moving in 3-4 weeks once i build the setups and then start breeding more livefoods.
> Im looking for a good customer base and could breed to order in some cases if you have a fussy eater.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Surinam cockroach (_Pycnoscelus surinamensis_)?
It's a colony species consisting only of females. 
You just keep them in a few inches of moist compost and put fruit and veg on the top of the compost for them. 
Adults are small (brown cricket size) and babies are tiny making them ideal for very small herps and babies are produced in large amounts all the time.

PM me if you want to try some.

Gordon


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello yes i have had them as well as
Pycnoscelus *****,Pycnoscelus femapterus,Pycnoscelus spec. " Malaysia"
Pycnoscelus striatus,Pycnoscelus indicus,Pycnoscelus spec." Thailand " 
I got them all a few years back and there all abit small and fast too good at hiding and a nightmare to pack them and sort through sizes.
I found it hard to sell them most people want turks because there small but plump and red.
The one problem with just females is unwanted breeding not everyone wants escaped females having nymphs in there rep-room they may not last long in the home but it may be enough to put someone off using roaches as a feeder and im trying to promote the use of roaches. If i was to get some more i would not sell them in livefood tubs But as a colony i could sell them to people with abit of experience.

Its good to hear you have had great success with them:2thumb:


----------

